# Benji - missing in Drumochter hills



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Benji is owned by a friend from another forum and he has been missing for over two weeks now.

http://www.strathspey-herald.co.uk/News ... 1481237582

http://www.lostdogs-scotland.org.uk/los ... egory_id=3

Unfortunately there have been no sightings of Benji whatsoever. He was spooked by another dog on the summit of A' Mharconaich and ran off. His devastated owners have searched great swathes of the countryside almost every day since Benji went missing. They have spoken to the local police, farmers and estate workers and have put posters up throughout the area and beyond.

It must be the worst experience


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Benji is owned by a friend from another forum and he has been missing for over two weeks now.
> 
> Strathspey and Badenoch Herald | News ... 1481237582
> 
> ...


Have they lodged him on log lost?

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

Also strays are now under the jurisdiction and responsibility of the local councils dog warden service, if they haven't already they need to lodge his details with the nearest council dog warden, just in case his been picked up and they have been contacted.


----------

